# Jim Root Telecaster vs Baritone Telecaster



## ioana619 (May 21, 2012)

Hi! I wanna buy a new guitar and I can't decide. I want to play in three tunings :
Drop B, Drop A#, Drop A. Please tell me what you think


----------



## spawnofthesith (May 21, 2012)

For tunings that low, I'd personally go with the baritone


----------



## implicit (May 21, 2012)

it's obvious you play metal since you're using those tunings, so i would suggest the jim root tele for the emgs. added bonus it looks awesome. 
the baritone tele would be great but i think you might find the neck and middle pickups are quite a hindrance under high gain, there isn't the same range of hum-cancelling replacement pups for lipstick tele pickups.
also, IMO you shouldn't be overly concerned about the scale length, i use those tunings on an sg (24.75") and it sounds tight (as _fuck_) using extra heavy strings, which are actually really comfortable when you get used to them.


----------



## maliciousteve (May 21, 2012)

Squier Jim Root or the Fender Jim Root?


----------



## Tordah (May 21, 2012)

I only say this because it's the only baritone I have, but maybe look at Steinberger's Synapse models?

Baritone with EMG's and a piezo in it. Easily tunes down to B-to-b tuning, and I have tuned it to drop G before on thick strings.

One word of advice, try playing a baritone first to see if your fingers can accommodate the extra scale length. I have particularly stubby fingers and I can only do a 1st fret power chord with my index and pinky. Likewise, how strong are your fingers? Because while you may not need super thick strings on a standard length (probably be able to get away with 12-60 or 58, you may not find barre chords particularly comfortable (or even possible initially).


----------



## USMarine75 (May 21, 2012)

Additional concerns IMO... what style of music do you play? The Fender Blacktop Baritone has a 9.5" radius. That radius is great for fretting bar chords and if you like your strings at a medium height. You will not be able to drop them to a low/stupid low action. Not sure what you play now, but this would be radically different from a Jackson/Ibanez/ESP shred guitar fretboard feel. I don't know too many modern day shredders outside of Satriani and Malmsteen that prefer that "round" of a board. Most want to play a flat piece of wood nowadays... 

The Root Tele is a little flatter at 12". Still not like an Ibanez at 17", but you'll be able to drop the action a little bit more. 

Outside of style, I prefered the Root Strat over the Tele because the Strat had my favorite which is a 12"-16" compound radius. The action was adjusted very low and it played and sounded fantastic. Probably the only "negative" is that if you are buying a Fender to get that Fender sound and feel then this is not the guitar for you. It is quite a deviation from their standard product line IMO.

With today's strings I don't see the "need" for baritone guitars IMO. Some people prefer the feel, but outside of that... I own a JEM with one of those skinny top / heavy bottom things going on and it's tuned to C. I have zero issues (and I normally use 9s). But I don't think that this should be the primary reason to buy a guitar IMO.

The other thing I would recommend... if money isnt an issue (they're around $1800), then try the G&L ASAT Deluxe... I played a few and they were some of the best guitars I have ever played.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 21, 2012)

jim root tele man. great guitar i dont like emgs but u may and u could always swap em out. it play great plays great though.


----------



## Enselmis (May 21, 2012)

USMarine75 said:


> With today's strings I don't see the "need" for baritone guitars IMO. Some people prefer the feel, but outside of that... I own a JEM with one of those skinny top / heavy bottom things going on and it's tuned to C. I have zero issues (and I normally use 9s). But I don't think that this should be the primary reason to buy a guitar IMO.



Getting a baritone for tuning to C like you do would definitely be silly, however when you get down to A and Ab it makes a much bigger difference.

Beyond that, I second the G&L recommendation as everyone I've played has been spectacular, even the import ones.


----------



## ioana619 (May 23, 2012)

what are the advantages of the jim root tele over the baritone one?


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 23, 2012)

I know a guy who had two fender jim roots. They we're extremely poorly built and caused him alot of trouble. BUT they do look awesome.

Based on this, i would recommend you the baritone. As a bonus, baritones always do sound better in low tunings. You can always mod it with other pubs later


----------



## maliciousteve (May 23, 2012)

Poorly built? That's the opposite of what I thought when I had one. I thought it was one of the most solid guitars I've had my hands on.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 23, 2012)

I have yet to play the Baritone tele, but I have played the Jim Root, and while it was nice...just wasn't a tele with the mahogany body and EMGs. Pickups can be changed, i'd go either Baritone or G&L, as I am obsessed with G&Ls now. They are killer guitars.


----------



## Greatoliver (May 23, 2012)

Enselmis said:


> Getting a baritone for tuning to C like you do would definitely be silly, however when you get down to A and Ab it makes a much bigger difference.



That's true, but most 7 strings are standard scale, and tuning down to drop A isn't that unusual. I agree for stuff below Ab however.


----------



## Mega-Mads (May 23, 2012)

maliciousteve said:


> Poorly built? That's the opposite of what I thought when I had one. I thought it was one of the most solid guitars I've had my hands on.



There are always rotten apples in a basket 
The best ibanez guitars i've had were indonesian made. Just as long as you test your instrument throughly and secures that everythings OK before you buy it. Then the manufacturing country does not matter.

I hope you catch my drift


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 23, 2012)

Go for the baritone. I have the JR Tele and even though Jim Root personally plays in Drop-B/A, I would get the baritone as the JR Tele tends to not keep the tuning that well with low tunings.


----------



## ioana619 (May 24, 2012)

Fat-Elf said:


> Go for the baritone. I have the JR Tele and even though Jim Root personally plays in Drop-B/A, I would get the baritone as the JR Tele tends to not keep the tuning that well with low tunings.


What if I hold it on low turnings ONLY?


----------



## L1ght (May 24, 2012)

I play in drop G on my 7420 and it's scale is 25.5". It sounds pretty badass with the right pickups of course, but you can do basically anything on a 25.5" scale with the right strings and pickups. 

I mean look at The Safety Fire. They have 25.5" scale custom telecasters and they play some of their songs in drop A and they have some of the best tones out there in my opinion. I wouldn't really worry too much about the scale length if you are only going to be playing in drop A/B. If you start to go a lot lower, and you don't really play the higher strings as much, maybe a baritone guitar is right for you.


----------



## Chi (May 25, 2012)

Well, I've got a Fender JR Tele myself. It's a great guitar, suited for almost any musical style. Thing is, once you go any lower than A or so, things get complicated. It's just not made for that sort of tuning. Of course, you can always make a good setup and get it working in that tuning, but it's not that easy. You'll also need a pair of thick ass strings. Since you're going for Drop B, and A#, I'd say go for the Jim Root Tele, it'll work. If you want to go any lower than A though, extended range or 7 stringers.

It's one of the best guitars I own. Not a fan of EMG's myself, but they fit in there, they sound good. It's a very high quality guitar and I'd suggest it to anyone who likes a simple but efficient piece of wood.


----------



## Ghost40 (May 25, 2012)

I have a Jim Root tele, I have zero issues with the quality. Its on par with my Fender Americans. I tune all my guitars to drop B, I prefer the 25.5 scale length over the baritones. I have never had any issues with string action during set-up. I use DR 11s on everything as I like a little "play" in my strings. Typically the only thing I have to modify is the nut to accommodate the strings, and thats only on some of the guitars. My vote, goes to the JR tele.


----------



## ioana619 (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks for your opinions guys  i finally got the jim root telecaster


----------

